# NGD - USA Dime Slime



## Vede (Apr 25, 2015)

First pics, then words...




















I'd been wanting a USA Dean ML or Washburn Dime 3 for a while, and was finally pushed over the edge after seeing Wes Hauch's recent video for Seymour Duncan pups, which was absolutely amazeballs. 

Washburn doesn't make these anymore and Dean makes very few. Didn't see anything on ebay that quite fit the bill, so I started looking at retail. I found this one at Musician's Friend. It was one of a small run made after NAMM 2014. Despite its size, it's a relatively light 8.5 lbs and resonates like crazy.

This is my fourth USA Dean: I have one of the original Soltero's, a Thoroughbred, and years ago owned and then sold a non-Dime ML. All of them have been incredible instruments, and this latest one is no different. Monster guitar. Totally love it.

Happy to answer any questions if anyone has any; I know these guitars are a little passe, but man, they're still so much fun to play.


----------



## curlyvice (Apr 25, 2015)

Sweet axe, man. That colour is amazing. I've always preferred less extreme shapes but every time I see an ML the shape grows on me more and more.


----------



## Vede (Apr 25, 2015)

curlyvice said:


> Sweet axe, man. That colour is amazing. I've always preferred less extreme shapes but every time I see an ML the shape grows on me more and more.



Thanks! It's funny - I went through a phase when I was younger where I loved pointy guitars, then I totally grew out of it, and now that I'm getting older I'm starting to enjoy them again. Full circle!


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 25, 2015)

Used to want one of the sooooo bad when I started playing in the mid 90s, seeing Yours makes me want one again! Beautiful!


----------



## Noxon (Apr 25, 2015)

That is so bad ass! Congrats!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

Not the biggest fan of the headstock, but I adore the body shape of these. The color is just icing on the cake. Congrats and hngd!


----------



## jernigant (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice guitar man! What model is the Jackson warrior in the background?


----------



## Deep Blue (Apr 26, 2015)

I love these, my favorite Dimebag sig for sure.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 26, 2015)

Cool cool man 

That same video gave me some GAS too, (haven't acted on it yet though)

HNGD!


----------



## Vede (Apr 26, 2015)

jernigant said:


> Nice guitar man! What model is the Jackson warrior in the background?



It's a USA Custom Select WR1 - a gift from my wife for my 40th bday in 2013. Placed the order several months before my birthday, received it...quite a while after. They somehow built a crazy purple warrior with gold hardware, and even completed it, before anyone realized that's not what I had ordered! So they had to start over, which ate up several months, and thankfully the finished product is quite nice!

But now somewhere out there in the wild is a the weirdest looking purple and gold warrior the world has ever seen...


----------



## jernigant (Apr 26, 2015)

Vede said:


> It's a USA Custom Select WR1 - a gift from my wife for my 40th bday in 2013. Placed the order several months before my birthday, received it...quite a while after. They somehow built a crazy purple warrior with gold hardware, and even completed it, before anyone realized that's not what I had ordered! So they had to start over, which ate up several months, and thankfully the finished product is quite nice!
> 
> But now somewhere out there in the wild is a the weirdest looking purple and gold warrior the world has ever seen...



It's crazy how someone could make that big of a mistake! The warrior shape has grown on me lately and this one looks amazing.


----------



## Vede (Apr 26, 2015)

jernigant said:


> It's crazy how someone could make that big of a mistake! The warrior shape has grown on me lately and this one looks amazing.



I know, right? Seems like that shop was making a lot of interesting mistakes around that time. But all's well that ends well.

Like the ML, this is another shape that I loved as a kid, and as I get older, I've started thinking to myself, "Hey, why not?" I still primarily prefer "traditionally shaped" guitars, but having a couple of pointy ones in the mix is a lot of fun.


----------



## Dooky (Apr 26, 2015)

Love the Dime Slime finish. My favourite of all his guitars!


----------



## Fluff191 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sexy as Hell. I always wanted one of the Far Beyond Driven Tobaccoburst Deans myself. Yum.


----------



## Vede (Apr 27, 2015)

Fluff191 said:


> Sexy as Hell. I always wanted one of the Far Beyond Driven Tobaccoburst Deans myself. Yum.



Thx! I was on the fence between the slime and the tobacco burst. Love them both. In the end, I went with slime because I figured, hey, if you're gonna get a crazy over-the-top guitar, might as well go all the way and get the crazy over-the-top color.

PS
I always enjoy your YouTube videos. Keep up the good work!


----------



## nyxzz (Apr 27, 2015)

I must say that I have always despised Dean's as well as other "extreme" shapes (besides the Gibson Explorer). However, this one has kind of changed my mind. That looks ....ing awesome dude, HNGD


----------



## ridner (Apr 29, 2015)

one of the best shape/finish combos out there. congrats!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 29, 2015)

So much win!


----------



## Paincakes (Apr 29, 2015)

Vede said:


> I'd been wanting a USA Dean ML or Washburn Dime 3 for a while, and was finally pushed over the edge after seeing Wes Hauch's recent video for Seymour Duncan pups, which was absolutely amazeballs.
> 
> 
> Happy to answer any questions if anyone has any; I know these guitars are a little passe, but man, they're still so much fun to play.



I'm seriously GASing for one of these ever since I saw Wes Hauch's video.

I'm wondering what are main differences between the USA Washburn and USA Deans? Does one brand have any strengths/weakness compared to the other.

Good choice on Slime, that's the one I want!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 29, 2015)

It's a shame the Washburn version that Wes has is so rare, but that Dean you have there looks awesome. 

Congrats


----------



## aus-rotten (Apr 29, 2015)

Paincakes said:


> I'm seriously GASing for one of these ever since I saw Wes Hauch's video.
> 
> I'm wondering what are main differences between the USA Washburn and USA Deans? Does one brand have any strengths/weakness compared to the other.
> 
> Good choice on Slime, that's the one I want!










My USA DEAN V killed my 98' Slime. But my Slime had a flat radius which I cant stand.


----------



## Vede (Apr 29, 2015)

aus-rotten said:


> My USA DEAN V killed my 98' Slime. But my Slime had a flat radius which I cant stand.



The Dean custom shop pumps out consistently great instruments. Despite the fact that I'm not a "Dean guy" I've somehow ended up with three USA Deans - this ML, an early Soltero and a newer Thoroughbred - because each one has been fantastic.

Dean sometimes gets a bad rap, particularly for its import models, but their custom shop is absolutely top-notch.

As for USA Washburns, I've owned two: a Dime 3 and an N4, and I was the original owner of both. My Dime 3 was just OK and I sold it many years ago. My walnut N4 is a keeper, but it has some fit and finish issues I wish it didn't.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 29, 2015)

I feel sorry for the guitar player from Cryptopsy who used the import version of the Dimebolt


----------



## Vede (Apr 29, 2015)

Paincakes said:


> I'm seriously GASing for one of these ever since I saw Wes Hauch's video.
> 
> I'm wondering what are main differences between the USA Washburn and USA Deans? Does one brand have any strengths/weakness compared to the other.
> 
> Good choice on Slime, that's the one I want!



Thx!

As I just mentioned above, I've personally been more impressed with Dean USA than with Washburn USA. But build quality aside, the differences between the Dime 3 and USA Dime ML are usually pretty small. Depending on the specific model and run, the types of wood used are often the same, pickups are often the same (or very similar), hardware is often the same.

In terms of what's different: Neck profiles and radii may differ and Washburn includes a string retainer above the nut. Also, the headstocks are shaped a little differently, Washburn's being a bit pointier. That's about it in my experience.


----------



## lemeker (Apr 30, 2015)

Dimebag would be proud!!! Hngd!!!


----------



## TonyGD (Apr 30, 2015)

The envy is real... I put the Bill n Becky XL-500 (as well as some single coil blades) in my Fender HM strat, haven't found the time to solder yet since the configuration is a lot different from the stock but anyways... The Dean USA custom shop puts out some beautiful creations.
I get disappointed when I see some of the imports at my local music stores. Do you have an opinion on some of the mid to higher end Dean imports? I got to play one of the most recent Dean Stealth models. Didn't seem too shabby, and of course the one on display didn't have a bar in it so I didn't get to try it out. A friend of mine when I was a bit younger had this bolt on string thru Razorback, and boy it just had so much trouble staying in tune.


----------



## telmosantiago (Apr 30, 2015)

Beautiful, I so love that finish!


----------



## George Djentson (Apr 30, 2015)

17 year old me just died and went to heaven.

what a beautiful axe. That's the absolute #1 dime guitar I wanted when I was cutting my teeth on Pantera tunes back then.

congrats!!


----------



## Vede (Apr 30, 2015)

TonyGD said:


> The envy is real... I put the Bill n Becky XL-500 (as well as some single coil blades) in my Fender HM strat, haven't found the time to solder yet since the configuration is a lot different from the stock but anyways... The Dean USA custom shop puts out some beautiful creations.
> I get disappointed when I see some of the imports at my local music stores. Do you have an opinion on some of the mid to higher end Dean imports? I got to play one of the most recent Dean Stealth models. Didn't seem too shabby, and of course the one on display didn't have a bar in it so I didn't get to try it out. A friend of mine when I was a bit younger had this bolt on string thru Razorback, and boy it just had so much trouble staying in tune.



I haven't played an import Dean in a long time, so I can only go by what others have said. But I have seen those Dime Slime Stealths at Guitar Center, and they certainly look good! 

If you played it and liked it, that's the most important thing. 

The key with any guitar purchase - big or small - is to either play it before you buy it or buy it from a place you can return it if you don't like it.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 30, 2015)

HNGD! Love that color.

Out of curiosity, what is that blue guitar on the rack in the background? Blue with white binding? Peaked my interest.


----------



## Vede (Apr 30, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> HNGD! Love that color.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is that blue guitar on the rack in the background? Blue with white binding? Peaked my interest.



Thx! That's my Mayones Regius 6:


----------



## electriceye (May 1, 2015)

That's a sick new axe, man. I would love to get one some day, but they are just too massive for me. 

Your story about the Warrior screw up gave me a good chuckle. I would love to see the first version!  

HNGD!!!


----------



## Vede (May 1, 2015)

electriceye said:


> That's a sick new axe, man. I would love to get one some day, but they are just too massive for me.
> 
> Your story about the Warrior screw up gave me a good chuckle. I would love to see the first version!
> 
> HNGD!!!



My Jackson dealer actually sent me a picture. Brace yourself...





Looking at it again now, I kinda like it! LOL.


----------



## pahulkster (May 1, 2015)

That Warrior is awesome. I would kill for a Rhoads with that exact setup.


----------



## Ryan (May 2, 2015)

Ahhhhhgh man! That's so delicious. Make Dime proud.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 2, 2015)

Vede said:


> I was finally pushed over the edge after seeing Wes Hauch's recent video for Seymour Duncan pups, which was absolutely amazeballs.
> 
> 
> .



Same, I'm not a Dean guy, I don't like Pantera or Dime's playing really, and yet seeing that Wes video, I really started to want one of these MLs in slime green.


----------



## electriceye (May 4, 2015)

Vede said:


> My Jackson dealer actually sent me a picture. Brace yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! That is HIDEOUS!!! LOL!


----------



## kruneh (May 5, 2015)

Awesome, always been a big fan of that one.
Maybe some day..


----------



## DIM3S0UL (May 7, 2015)

So awesome, im speechless ..... great great guitar, my all time favourite shape.

Those USA-made models are top notch as you said. But if you want something from the Custom Shop with your own spec's it's almost unbelieveable expensive. (Yes im talking about a 7 String ML)

Anyway


----------



## Vede (May 7, 2015)

DIM3S0UL said:


> So awesome, im speechless ..... great great guitar, my all time favourite shape.
> 
> Those USA-made models are top notch as you said. But if you want something from the Custom Shop with your own spec's it's almost unbelieveable expensive. (Yes im talking about a 7 String ML)
> 
> Anyway



Thx! I'm super happy with this thing.

Wonder if your dream 7-string ML is so expensive because it's non-standard and they'd have to retool in order to turn the ML into a 7? Have they ever done one before?


----------



## DIM3S0UL (May 7, 2015)

Yeah they did 7 String ML's for Trivium's Matt Heafy as he was with Dean = 







He had 3 of them i believe: this white one, and two others with the rising sun japan flag on it (like his 6 string signature). 
There's a vid on yt where the headstock on one of those 7 stringers brake off and that guitar was then sold in 2011 on a auction in japan to help tsunami victims.
Dean never really did a production 7 String ML, besides some very cheap import models with bolt on. 

I found a Custom Order Page at Axe Palace 
Dean Custom Shop Order/Quote Form - Hand Crafted in the USA | The Axe Palace

But look at those prices, thats insane and i live in germany even the taxes would be the cost of a dean import model. Don't laugh, its probably cheaper if i fly over to the states and pick up the guitar from the custom shop when it's ready (if i ever order one).


----------



## HighGain510 (May 7, 2015)

Maaaaaan the Dime Slime has been one of my long-term GAS items. That one is top notch, dude! Major congrats, I'm jelly!!!


----------



## Baggles (May 7, 2015)

DIM3S0UL said:


> with the rising sun china flag on it


----------



## TonyGD (May 7, 2015)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Yeah they did 7 String ML's for Trivium's Matt Heafy as he was with Dean =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember there there being an import production model Razorback 7 and then an ML-8. An ML-7 would be sick though... but yeah man rising sun is Japan, not China... and it was an earthquake/Tsunami that hit Japan in 2011, not a hurricane... Differences man, differences.


----------



## Vede (May 7, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> Maaaaaan the Dime Slime has been one of my long-term GAS items. That one is top notch, dude! Major congrats, I'm jelly!!!



Thanks! I can tell from seeing several of your NGDs that we share similar feelings on tops - i.e., when you're spending a lot of money on a guitar with a trans finish, the figuring and the color better be awesome. At this price point, I'm super picky and essentially expect the guitar to look like it could have been on display at NAMM, and I'm willing to wait until I find just the right one. The photos don't even do this guitar justice; the flame is just so, so good.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 8, 2015)

Vede said:


> Thanks! I can tell from seeing several of your NGDs that we share similar feelings on tops - i.e., when you're spending a lot of money on a guitar with a trans finish, the figuring and the color better be awesome. At this price point, I'm super picky and essentially expect the guitar to look like it could have been on display at NAMM, and I'm willing to wait until I find just the right one. The photos don't even do this guitar justice; the flame is just so, so good.



Totally! I can tell from your pics that's a nice chunk of maple used too! Came out fantastic, congrats again dude! She's a beauty!


----------



## Paincakes (May 12, 2015)

I'm curious, what are your thoughts on the USA DMT DimeTime (neck) and BIll Lawrence XL500 (bridge)?


----------



## big_aug (May 12, 2015)

Sick guitar. I just ordered a USA Custom Shop Dean ML. Pretty damn excited. Yours makes me so jealous though.


----------



## bzhan1 (May 16, 2015)

I had mega GAS for those dimes like 10 years ago. Maybe one day


----------



## Vede (May 17, 2015)

big_aug said:


> Sick guitar. I just ordered a USA Custom Shop Dean ML. Pretty damn excited. Yours makes me so jealous though.



Just saw your NGD - looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Vede (May 17, 2015)

Paincakes said:


> I'm curious, what are your thoughts on the USA DMT DimeTime (neck) and BIll Lawrence XL500 (bridge)?



I've had XL500 pickups in several guitars over the years - a mix of the two brands - and I like them, though they're not my regular go-to's. To my ears, they're a bit less hot than you'd think, and they have a fairly scooped sound with an emphasis on the highs. But they work well in the Slime and in my Washburn N4 (not sure if that's a Bill Lawrence or a Bill and Becky?). 

Love the DMT DimeTime in the neck position of the Slime - super fat and punchy.


----------



## charlessalvacion (May 18, 2015)

Awesome Dime! Congrats Sir!


----------

